# Remove the fur from a rabbit, but leave skin on.



## 3bigdogs (Dec 17, 2010)

I've been given a recipe for roasting a rabbit with the skin still on. Guts out of course, but rather than taking off the hide, the guts are removed and then the fur is removed - but the skin remains on. I'm told this is popular in china and by roasting the rabbit this way, its much more juicy and the fat from the skin gives a lot of extra flavor.

Question is - how on earth do you manually get the fur off a rabbit? I've been skinning/cleaning them for decades, but I've never tried to just remove the fur only. I dont think shaving them would be effective, because the hair follices would still clog the skin - it has to be pulled out or removed some way that gets it from the roots.

Any ideas?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Boiling hot water and dunk them in it, just a thought, otherwise I have no idea,,,,


----------

